# THERE's A SNAKE IN MY BATHROOM!!!!! HELP!!! WHAT DO I DO??!!



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

THERE's A SNAKE IN MY BATHROOM!!!!! HELP!!! WHAT DO I DO??!!

I immediately took the poodles away from it!!!! Took them upstairs into their crate 

But I'm freaking out!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Lol call animal control? Put a bucket over it? Throw a towel on it, then put a bucket on it. Poke it with a broom.

Burn the house down.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Lock the snake in the bathroom till hubby comes home!


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Close bathroom door and stuff something like a blanket or towel under the door until someone can help you. Do you know any of your neighbors ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

What kind of snake?


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

No idea!! 

It's small but moves quick!!!!!

About 2.5 feet long 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

We are In Texas, animal Control won't come for native snakes of texas


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

pandj said:


> Close bathroom door and stuff something like a blanket or towel under the door until someone can help you. Do you know any of your neighbors ?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Don't know any neighbors... New in town 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Lou said:


> We are In Texas, animal Control won't come for native snakes of texas
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Isn't there someone who can be called? That seems awfully strange that someone wouldn't help even if it is native. What the heck?

Can you go to a feed and farm type store and ask someone there? Maybe they have a trap where you can put some mice in it to feed, then the trap door closes? And you can take it out into a better habitat for him? I'd do what the others suggested with the towel and put a sign on the door so no one else walks in there, just in case....for now. It might be a baby of some sort.

Maybe you can identify it online somehow. (?) That might help know if it's harmful or not, what to do with it...(?)


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

What color was it?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Different shades of brown

I think I'm going to throw a pillow case at it and grab it with thick construction gloves and put it another pillow case 

OMG ..... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Stay the He** away from it is what I would do! LOL, then I would call the closest reptile store or petstore that sells reptiles and ask them!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Cyberspace ate my reply. Do as someone suggested and put something under the door to block it coming further into the house. It will most likely go out the way it came in. Don't pick it up! If it were black I would say most likely rat snake but since that is not the case I would not fool with it. You can try your local non-emergency police number and they might be of assistance. Too many snakes in TX that are poisonous and they are definitely quick. You don't want to chance a bite especially if you are home alone.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

My daughter said turn up the air conditioner really cold, it will slow him down.


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Why don't you take a picture of it then some one might recognize what snake it is, whether it is dangerous....


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> My daughter said turn up the air conditioner really cold, it will slow him down.


Oh that's a great idea. 

Yeah, there must be someone in the large state of Tx who knows what to do about snakes.

http://www.wikihow.com/Deal-With-a-Snake-in-the-House


http://www.ehow.com/how_4421546_identify-snakes-texas.html


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Lou said:


> Different shades of brown
> 
> I think I'm going to throw a pillow case at it and grab it with thick construction gloves and put it another pillow case
> 
> ...


I hope the snake has been taken care of by now. I think if I had to deal with one on my own, I would put on boots, thick jeans, a coat, and thick gloves. Then I would use something long, like a grabber or a rake. Have a box with a lid or blanket ready to throw it into. You could protect yourself and take a good picture as has been suggested. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I got him!!!!!!

So we are all fine now!!! I feel so brave!! LOL

But he is still alive

I put the construction gloves on, 

But when I threw the towel on his head he took off quick out of there, he didn't like it, and then I took the towel back 

He strike at me 3 times!!!!!! The first time screamed , LOL 

But then I guided him into the trash can and taped it shut

Here he is before I grabbed him

He looks small but I promise u he is long and fast! I'd say almost 3 feet long and FAST!!!

His strike range was about 1 foot!!! When I reached toward him









Here he is now!









I'm going to drive away from the neighborhood into a field and release him







Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank u all for responding!! It helped me keep it together!!

I'm not afraid of pet snakes, but I didn't want to get bitten, because he sure tried!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

You are a brave soul!


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Good job trapping it! Clever girl!  

Glad you didn't get bitten.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

N2Mischief said:


> You are a brave soul!



I didn't think so.... LOL I'm usually a chicken hahaha like moths I am terrified of moths, to the point of hiding until it's gone. I'm not afraid of pet snakes, I've had them wrapped around my neck before, but wild snakes.... They can bite!!!

And roaches, OMG.... I hate them!! The flying roaches are enough to give me a heart attack!! LOL but I'm so glad I haven't seen roaches in a long time... (Last time was in a hotel) I have a pest control subscription but they don't do snakes... I called. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh wow! Do you think he was a rattler? That's scary...glad you had protective clothes on. I'd be so scared...not use to dangerous snakes...don't have them here. You were very brave. Hope he can breath in that thing. lol. Glad you can release him where he can be happy.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I am actually very brave with most everything, except wild snakes, and the worst thing in the whole world....da da dum dum......GRASSHOPPERS!!!!!!! OMGOSH they just give me the heebie geebies. I know it is absolutely ridiculous! 

Funny your comment about moths, just today as my husband was leaving for work there was a HUGE moth on the driveway...I thought it was a grasshopper and kind of freaked out a little......he looked at it and said it was a moth and I said, "scariest moth I've ever seen"! lol


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Oh wow! Do you think he was a rattler? That's scary...glad you had protective clothes on. I'd be so scared...not use to dangerous snakes...don't have them here. You were very brave. Hope he can breath in that thing. lol. Glad you can release him where he can be happy.



Yes he can breathe, it's not air tight LOL, but closed shut mostly for no one to mess with it, i wrote "snake" on it  I don't think he can climb up the trash can wall.... 

He had no rattle that I could see... 
But he did try to bite me vigorously!! LOL he also stared me down.... Hard to get courage with him staring in my eyes and that tongue flicking!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

Meet your neighbor? People are generally helpful. Maybe try getting it on a broom or long stick...and dropping it in a bucket then covering it and taking it outside.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Lou- I don't know how you did it! No way in heck would I have attempted it! It would have been there waiting for hubby when he got home! Nice job!! LOL!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WhoooHoooo GOOD JOB!!! I'm just glad you didn't get bit!!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

kukukachoo said:


> Lou- I don't know how you did it! No way in heck would I have attempted it! It would have been there waiting for hubby when he got home! Nice job!! LOL!
> ]



Aw!!!! You are so sweet!! Love the puppy high5  

I'm not afraid of snakes, some people can't even stand to look at them, I'm cool with pet snakes, but never had to deal with a wild one before...

All I could think about was my babies.. ( of course!!  ) If the snake bit ME, I would know! and would go to the doctor.. but it could have bitten my poodles and they can't exactly talk !!! Lou & Apollo would absolutely be sniffing the snake being all curious.... Like they did with the baby birds, but baby birds don't bite!!!! And even if a snake is not poisonous, their mouth carry a lot of bacteria... 

Anyways .... My instincts kicked in !! I had to do something!! If I lost it out of sight, I'd be forever fearful of it coming out again.

Here are pictures of him being set free! Even though the little beast tried to bite me I wish him a good life! (FAR AWAY FROM US THOUGH!)


























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Lol call animal control? Put a bucket over it? Throw a towel on it, then put a bucket on it. Poke it with a broom.
> 
> Burn the house down.



Hahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!! You are funny!!! 

I read online someone said shoot it with a shotgun!!!! Explode the room!! 





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tryin (Oct 27, 2013)

You are your own hero! There is no way I could have done that, i would have closed the door and left the house until someone else went in to help me.

I love your tape with "snake" on it!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

N2Mischief said:


> I am actually very brave with most everything, except wild snakes, and the worst thing in the whole world....da da dum dum......GRASSHOPPERS!!!!!!! OMGOSH they just give me the heebie geebies. I know it is absolutely ridiculous!
> 
> Funny your comment about moths, just today as my husband was leaving for work there was a HUGE moth on the driveway...I thought it was a grasshopper and kind of freaked out a little......he looked at it and said it was a moth and I said, "scariest moth I've ever seen"! lol



ME TOO!!!!!!! I forgot to mention it!!!!
I'm even more afraid of grass hoppers than moths!!!! They are THE worst!!!!! Their thick bodies and big eyes!!! I've seen HUGE ones on a friends backyard once, about 5 inches long! I left!!





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

That looked like a big snake! You did well. Don't forget to look for how it got in. Maybe call a pest control guy.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

MiniPoo said:


> That looked like a big snake! You did well. Don't forget to look for how it got in. Maybe call a pest control guy.



Yes!!! The snake was thin but pretty LONG!! That's why it took me a while to get the courage because if I went to scope him quick and missed, like grab the middle of his body instead of the head part he could have bitten me... I was covered in sweat LOL adrenaline! I wasn't too scared but in fight mode kinda you know? But also didn't want to hurt him if at all possible. 

I will snake proof the house soon, they put screens on every protrusion !! 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

this sounds like an argument against doggy doors, too. dang.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Very scary especially since the snake was so aggressive. You were very brave.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

You are my hero!! Just so glad you and your puppies didn't get bitten.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank you guys so much!!! Your help, support and kind words are very much appreciated!!  

Whew!! What an adrenaline rush!!! Lol

And I'm not the skydiving type or anything!!! LOL
Not adventurous in the least 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm so laughing right now! I used to breed boa constrictors. Not afraid at all-not even of getting bit! I've been bitten lots! Haven't lived till you've had to pull an 8 foot long pythons mouth off your hand. I have picture of my boa constrictor "riding" on my standard poodle's back! Eddie was cool with the snakes-he'd "watch" them while I cleaned cages. None were big enough to eat him-he would get fascinated.....


----------



## IthacaSpoo (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh. My. God. Just reading this and very glad it's over. my heart rate couldn't take it live. btw, this is freaky but my friend had one come up the drain while she was giving her son a bath.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

AleKaiRowdie said:


> I'm so laughing right now! I used to breed boa constrictors. Not afraid at all-not even of getting bit! I've been bitten lots! Haven't lived till you've had to pull an 8 foot long pythons mouth off your hand. I have picture of my boa constrictor "riding" on my standard poodle's back! Eddie was cool with the snakes-he'd "watch" them while I cleaned cages. None were big enough to eat him-he would get fascinated.....



Ok let's pretend you were still you BUT you did not know if this one snake was venomous, (like me) would you still not be afraid to get bitten? It can make you real sick...... I'm sure you know that. I assume ANYONE would prefer to not have to deal with that

Ps. My ex boyfriend back in high school bred snakes too and I walked around with them around my neck and one of them wrapped around my wrist like a bracelet all the time. 

You can laugh at me, but like I said, just like you I am not afraid of PET snakes and even if they bit me I wouldn't freak out because I know I'm not going to die or be sick, but any wild animal is unpredictable and can carry disease.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow!! :afraid: I am so impressed and glad you are ok! But maybe you can get one of those long snake catcher sticks so you don't have to do that again!
And the pail that says 'snake'...lol. Ha!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Do they have rattlesnakes in Texas? I know that a lot of people in CA do rattlesnake aversion training with their dogs...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

Props to you for letting the little guy live. He is a rat snake of some sort, I'm just not familiar enough with Texas natives to tell you the species. Although, if you really want to know, I'd be happy to show your picture to some acquaintances and find out for you. Definitely not venomous, though, so even if he bit you, you would have been fine (I have been bitten by non-venomous snakes more times than I can count, so I speak from experience) 

Since you are in Texas, you might want to learn to identify the venomous species...there are only a few so that is much easier than learning to identify every species you may encounter. I would strongly suggest that if you do end up with a venomous one you get someone to remove it for you (there are people that will).

A side note - If it bites you and you die, it is venomous. If you bite it and you die, it is poisonous. Sorry, it is a pet peeve of mine, and everybody gets it wrong.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Theo'sMom said:


> Wow!! :afraid: I am so impressed and glad you are ok! But maybe you can get one of those long snake catcher sticks so you don't have to do that again!
> 
> And the pail that says 'snake'...lol. Ha!



I always try my best to be on the SAFE side , EXTRA SAFE LOL
Tomorrow is trash day who knows, if someone got bit ..? I don't want to get sued! Ha!! 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

Lou said:


> Ok let's pretend you were still you BUT you did not know if this one snake was venomous, (like me) would you still not be afraid to get bitten? It can make you real sick...... I'm sure you know that. I assume ANYONE would prefer to not have to deal with that
> 
> Ps. My ex boyfriend back in high school bred snakes too and I walked around with them around my neck and one of them wrapped around my wrist like a bracelet all the time.
> 
> ...


It was funny to read! The situation was already handled-that's number one. And number two-I can tell the difference between venomous and non-venomous in a heartbeat-I KNOW my snake species! I can catch a wild snake safely-I grew up in the country.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

FireStorm said:


> Props to you for letting the little guy live. He is a rat snake of some sort, I'm just not familiar enough with Texas natives to tell you the species. Although, if you really want to know, I'd be happy to show your picture to some acquaintances and find out for you. Definitely not venomous, though, so even if he bit you, you would have been fine (I have been bitten by non-venomous snakes more times than I can count, so I speak from experience)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure I did not use the word poisonous in any of my posts.... Did I? Maybe accidentally 
English is my second language, but the word poison to me, makes me think of like chalices of wine in medieval movies and a traitor falls dead!!  LOL not snakes... Haha 

And yes I agree I'm going to look up the native poisonous snakes and learn to recognize them, just in case! I appreciate you mentioning that 

And when I got him inside the trash can and was able to get a good look at him, I noticed the shape of his head and assumed at that point that he was not venomous, but still wasn't sure.because that alone is not a reliable way to determine whether it is venomous or not , right


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Do they have rattlesnakes in Texas? I know that a lot of people in CA do rattlesnake aversion training with their dogs...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I heard they do have rattle snakes in Texas, I think those are easy to identify ... Seen them in movies and documentaries  

Hope I NEVER get to see one in person !! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

FireStorm said:


> Props to you for letting the little guy live. Since you are in Texas, you might want to learn to identify the venomous species...there are only a few so that is much easier than learning to identify every species you may encounter. I would strongly suggest that if you do end up with a venomous one you get someone to remove it for you (there are people that will).


Excellent advice here! At the very least, do a google image search for "venomous snakes Texas." Most of them are pretty distinctive.


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

Lou said:


> I heard they do have rattle snakes in Texas, I think those are easy to identify ... Seen them in movies and documentaries
> 
> Hope I NEVER get to see one in person !!
> 
> ...


Please be careful in Texas! They have more than one variety of rattlesnake ther-they also have water moccasins. There's more than one venomous predator there. They also have a couple of spiders that can do severe damage, too!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

One of the many reasons I made a big scene about this is because I just moved here and had no experience dealing with a wild snake in the house! I was in complete shock like: NO WAY.... No way!!! A SNAKE???? Are you kidding me?! LOL  

I lived on the 18th floor in a high rise building back home and no mosquito, bee, cockroach, rat, raccoon or any living thing would go up that high, LOL Im just not used to seeing uninvited creatures indoors!  so it totally caught me by surprise! 
I did grow up in a farm "Part-time" lots of wild animals in the woods, but never never in the house... Maybe we were lucky or maybe grandma never told me!! Hahahaha!

It was still just a freaky incident to me.... Hehehe 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

AleKaiRowdie said:


> Please be careful in Texas! They have more than one variety of rattlesnake ther-they also have water moccasins. There's more than one venomous predator there. They also have a couple of spiders that can do severe damage, too!



Thank you, I will dear. My husband knows about dangerous spiders, he knows a lot about bugs, but on the snake side we gotta do some studying 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

If you're hungry, they have rattlesnake round ups in texas-round em up, eat em, make stuff outta the skins & rattles. CRAZY!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Cool experience! I love spotting and identifying snakes, and I get to see a lot of them while out geocaching. I think yours looks like a Texas night snake or rat snake, but it is quite a light-colored one. 

Just the other day we encountered this beauty, a diamond backed water snake, while out clambering on some rocks in a man made lake: 









Kudos for you for capturing this feisty specimen and releasing it back into the wild!

--Q


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Lou said:


> View attachment 141633


From the picture you posted it looks to me like "Texas brown snake" 

The Most Common Texas Snakes



> The Texas Brown Snake: (non venomous)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't be surprised if you get some again... 


Texas brown snake - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Diet: They feed primarily on slugs and earthworms, but also eat insects, spiders, and cricket frogs

To be honest, I'd rather have that in my garden than spiders  


--------------------------------

Years ago when I was working in a nursery we had a snake on our playground, about 1m long, the others wanted to kill it, I caught it with bare hands, then asked the cook if they had some big jar to put it in, so we put it in the jar, made holes on the top for air and all the kids were coming to look at it, it was sweet...... they could have a real close look at it through the glass. 
Then when my shift finished I took it to the forest and released it. 

this one


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

My mom grew up in North Carolina in the '30s and '40s. They had outdoor plumbing in those days. She kept finding copperheads inside her house. All her life she was terrified of snakes even after we moved to Indiana. Even a toy snake scared her. She would not have coped as well as you did.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

AleKaiRowdie said:


> If you're hungry, they have rattlesnake round ups in texas-round em up, eat em, make stuff outta the skins & rattles. CRAZY!



Yeah!! I'd like to try that!! I've eaten and still eat some "uncommon" foods!  I'll look it up !


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

MiniPoo said:


> My mom grew up in North Carolina in the '30s and '40s. They had outdoor plumbing in those days. She kept finding copperheads inside her house. All her life she was terrified of snakes even after we moved to Indiana. Even a toy snake scared her. She would not have coped as well as you did.



Thank you!!! I have many friends that can't stand to look at them, they just hate their sliding movements, their texture, they're strike, the fact that they are cold, their flicking tongue... Just just really hate snakes... That's what they've told me 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Wild Kitten said:


> From the picture you posted it looks to me like "Texas brown snake"
> 
> The Most Common Texas Snakes
> 
> ...



Cool!!!!! Thanks for all the great information!!!

It says the "Texas brown snake" only grows to 13 inches, this one was definitely longer than that. Each tile in my bathroom is 12inches and it laid across more than 2 tiles
It does like the "Texas brown snake" though... I'm intrigued 

Now I'm so curious!  
a Texan friend called me back and told me that if I saw one I will see others, YIKES!!! And told me to put Mothballs around , especially warm places like behind the fridge, he said they hate the smell ...






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laura1960 (Feb 23, 2014)

Whew, glad you and the pups are okay, and the snake was released safely into the wild! That experience would have sent me over the edge. I'm okay with snakes where they "should" be, i.e., out in nature, or in someone's herpetarium, but NOT in my bathroom.
However, I'd rather face snakes, cockroaches, mice, rats, etc than a roomful of clowns with balloons.


----------



## Red Haired Girl (Jan 5, 2014)

Living in Florida, we get a lot of snakes, too. Never in the house (thank god), but we used to get them in this one bush out front by our front door. It caught the sun perfectly in the morning and late afternoon. My mom refused to leave the house through the front door (garage only) until we moved. She's terrified of snakes since she grew up in Brazil, but the funny thing is my grandma doesn't mind them at all. Her thing is caterpillars. :noidea:

I think the mothball thing is a myth (but I could be wrong), not to mention they're toxic to dogs, so either way be careful. There are also different types of commercial snake repellent, if I remember correctly, but again check to make sure they're dog friendly. There are probably some natural recipes out there, too. 

Either way, I'm glad everything got settled without anybody (including the snake) getting hurt!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

laura1960 said:


> Whew, glad you and the pups are okay, and the snake was released safely into the wild! That experience would have sent me over the edge. I'm okay with snakes where they "should" be, i.e., out in nature, or in someone's herpetarium, but NOT in my bathroom.
> 
> However, I'd rather face snakes, cockroaches, mice, rats, etc than a roomful of clowns with balloons.



I hate clowns too!!!! Soooo weird and scary 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Red Haired Girl said:


> Living in Florida, we get a lot of snakes, too. Never in the house (thank god), but we used to get them in this one bush out front by our front door. It caught the sun perfectly in the morning and late afternoon. My mom refused to leave the house through the front door (garage only) until we moved. She's terrified of snakes since she grew up in Brazil, but the funny thing is my grandma doesn't mind them at all. Her thing is caterpillars. :noidea:
> 
> I think the mothball thing is a myth (but I could be wrong), not to mention they're toxic to dogs, so either way be careful. There are also different types of commercial snake repellent, if I remember correctly, but again check to make sure they're dog friendly. There are probably some natural recipes out there, too.
> 
> Either way, I'm glad everything got settled without anybody (including the snake) getting hurt!




Thank you do much for your response! I was thinking about maybe putting mothballs in the garage , the dogs are not allowed in the garage. But I haven't decided yet if we will buy mothballs or not... I will look into options 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Lou said:


> Cool!!!!! Thanks for all the great information!!!
> 
> It says the "Texas brown snake" only grows to 13 inches, this one was definitely longer than that. Each tile in my bathroom is 12inches and it laid across more than 2 tiles
> Now I'm so curious!
> a Texan friend called me back and told me that if I saw one I will see others, YIKES!!! And told me to put Mothballs around , especially warm places like behind the fridge, he said they hate the smell ...


Yeah I know, the 13 inches made me question it a bit too, as you said that it was longer, but the image of it is so much like the one you posted...... maybe that site is wrong and they can grow bigger too... 

Wikipedia says: 


> Adults average 30.5 cm (12 inches) in total length, but may reach 48.3 cm (19 inches)


So I guess in the right environment they can get bigger.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Wild Kitten said:


> Yeah I know, the 13 inches made me question it a bit too, as you said that it was longer, but the image of it is so much like the one you posted...... maybe that site is wrong and they can grow bigger too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool!!! This is it!! Thanks for solving the mystery !! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I can't help it: Every time I see your thread title, all I can think of is *Snakes on a Plane!*


----------



## Marmalade (Oct 8, 2013)

Glad you're okay - I'm not too bad when it comes to snakes (we have maybe one species of venomous snake in Canada) but spiders - oh HELL no. LOL! I hate spiders with every fibre of my being, they freak me out to the point where I almost can't function. Congrats on the capture and release - that was very kind of you. 

Oh - I LOVE what you did with the garbage can. LOL! "SNAKE."


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

Lou.....time to move here to Hawaii.....we don't have snakes!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Isn't there someone who can be called? That seems awfully strange that someone wouldn't help even if it is native. What the heck?(?)


Same issue here. They won't come for opposums, raccoons, snakes (unless it's a rattle snake), coyotes or bob cats. The only thing they will come for is a mountain lion or a bear in the neighborhood.

Glad all is okay now! I like snakes. They don't want to hurt people. People get freaked out by them because they are so unhuman looking.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

You are a braver woman than I am, Lou! I can just about cope with removing spiders from the bath, and I don't have a phobia about snakes, but meeting one face to face in the bathroom would have had me slamming the door and running for help! And that is in the UK, where there is only one native that is mildly venomous.


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

I saw the mention of Rattlesnake Roundups and had to reply.* Please do not support a Rattlesnake Roundup. * I am origanally from New Mexico and am familiar with the stupidity and animal cruelty that the Roudups support and encourage. I know supporters of such idiocy say the snakes aren't harmed....then where do the skins and meat come from. Even if they say they put the snakes back the snakes are often mortally wounded and not put back in the origanal territory. Then these same people wonder why there is an increase in the rodent population.* If you wouldn't support a BYB, Puppy mill or Pet shop then please take a look at the reality of the Rattlesnake Roundups before supporting them with your entrance fee.* 

Rattlesnake Roundups : The Humane Society of the United States

Rattlesnake Roundups

sweetwater roundup


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

LEUllman said:


> I can't help it: Every time I see your thread title, all I can think of is *Snakes on a Plane!*




In my defense: I did NOT look like that!!! Hahahaha!!! 

It was, in the end of the day, a "little" guy and it wasn't like a grizzly bear, I would NOT try to fight my way out of that!! LOL 








And I know that if it came down to it I'd overpower that snake even if he did sink his teeth in my hand  I would have hated that though... but i would win this fight... But I wouldn't assume I'd win with a larger wild animal... 

But speaking of bears... I think
I would try to shoo a black bear away... They don't look as scary as the grizzly ones (am i being crazy??! Hahaha) god knows what the human survival instinct can do right??? I'd be yelling at it, hitting a pan with a metal utensil !! Stomping my feet (but all if this from inside the house.. And if he charged I'd close the door and run upstairs with the poodles into the closet (you have to open 3 or 4 different doors to get to the closet depending where it came from LOL) and I'd call 911 























Wow... Some interesting things going through my mind.... Different scenarios.. What type of wild animals would scare me and what I would do.... Like I hear raccoons are evil !!!!!!!! Even though to me they look soooooo cute! (Have never seen one in person) I have seen possums -ugly little fellas !! Hahaha 

I don't even know what animals are native of Texas? Are there black bears here for instance? Now Im going to have to research ALL possibilities of wild animals that can come into your house in Texas LOL
Notice: its 3:30 am, so I'll look into that tomorrow  





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Rachel76 said:


> I saw the mention of Rattlesnake Roundups and had to reply.* Please do not support a Rattlesnake Roundup. * I am origanally from New Mexico and am familiar with the stupidity and animal cruelty that the Roudups support and encourage. I know supporters of such idiocy say the snakes aren't harmed....then where do the skins and meat come from. Even if they say they put the snakes back the snakes are often mortally wounded and not put back in the origanal territory. Then these same people wonder why there is an increase in the rodent population.* If you wouldn't support a BYB, Puppy mill or Pet shop then please take a look at the reality of the Rattlesnake Roundups before supporting them with your entrance fee.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know what "round up" means (English is my second language, so when I read the post of someone talking about eating a rattle snake, I just imagined myself going to a licensed restaurant that serves exotic food) I would never participate or support ANY kind of animal cruelty 

But thank you for posting that information! I'm hesitating to click on the link , because I don't want to see pictures of snakes being tortured or anything  

But it's good to let people know about this. Thank u dear


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Lou you are more than welcome.:biggrin1: From reading your other posts I didn't think that would be something you would do. I think you deserve a huge treat for humanely taking care of the snake. 
And if you don't already know there is a vaccine for dogs that can help with rattlesnake bites. I did have my guys vaccinated for it because we usually saw a couple of rattlesnakes a week in the summer and fall. 

The first link has no scary pictures. The second and third do. A Roundup is a way of gathering up animals, usually in large numbers. :llama::llama::llama:


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Rachel76 said:


> Lou you are more than welcome.:biggrin1: From reading your other posts I didn't think that would be something you would do. I think you deserve a huge treat for humanely taking care of the snake.
> 
> And if you don't already know there is a vaccine for dogs that can help with rattlesnake bites. I did have my guys vaccinated for it because we usually saw a couple of rattlesnakes a week in the summer and fall.
> 
> ...



I read the first article and it mentioned that rattle snakes can spread salmonella , even just by touching one! Maybe this snake can carry it to ... So I'm going to try even harder to sanitize the bathroom where the snake was! And should I throw the towel that touched the snake away? I'm ok with that! I wonder what other products other than regular disinfecting Lysol I should use.... 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Just a couple of notes..... this is my OCD talking..... lol.... Sorry I can't help it .



Lou said:


> You can laugh at me, but like I said, just like you* I am not afraid of PET snakes and even if they bit me I wouldn't freak out because I know I'm not going to die or be sick*, but any wild animal is unpredictable and can carry disease.


Some pet snakes can be venomous too..... though the owner would probably warn you about it  



Lou said:


> *I'm pretty sure I did not use the word poisonous in any of my posts.... Did I?* Maybe accidentally
> English is my second language, but the word poison to me, makes me think of like chalices of wine in medieval movies and a traitor falls dead!!  LOL not snakes... Haha
> 
> And yes I agree* I'm going to look up the native poisonous snakes* and learn to recognize them, just in case! I appreciate you mentioning that


You just did in the same post!  (was probably meant as a joke right?) 

----------- 

I'm curious, you mentioned that English is your second language, so what is your first? 
You probably said it someplace before but I am new to this place and haven't seen it.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Lou said:


> a Texan friend called me back and told me that if I saw one I will see others, YIKES!!! And told me to *put Mothballs around* , especially warm places like behind the fridge, he said they hate the smell ...


I know you won't put them where Lou and Apollo can get at them. But just so you're aware.... 
Mothballs and Cats, Mothballs and Dogs - Mothball Toxicity
Moth Ball Toxicosis in pets | Community Pet Hospital, Tigard OR


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

I have never eaten a snake! I just saw the round-ups on tv. It was pretty crazy! I just wanted to tell Lou that she should check behind her appliances. Snakes will go to a warm place-have recued snakes that "got loose" in people's houses-lots are behind the fridge. They curl around the compressor-it's warm. Behind dryers. Behind dishwashers. You get the idea.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> I know you won't put them where Lou and Apollo can get at them. But just so you're aware....
> Mothballs and Cats, Mothballs and Dogs - Mothball Toxicity
> Moth Ball Toxicosis in pets | Community Pet Hospital, Tigard OR




Thank you very much Chagall's mom ! I hadn't decided on anything yet, I always double check triple check quadruple check Hahahaha before making a decision that can in any way affect my babies. 

I'm just exhausted though... Been getting tons and tons of messages on Facebook (I appreciate them all 
) and answering here, and having nightmares!! I watched a video online (accidentally) it was a on a friend's Facebook, it was sooooo horrible it stuck with me, one of the worst animal abuse videos I've ever seen. they posted the video to try to identify the young woman that was committing these unspeakable animal abuse acts... So the next day, the snake situation.... yup, i was typing on PF at 3:30am last night after having some really bad dreams about Lou and Apollo at 4weekd old drowning in a pool...

I can't keep up with all the messages and can't get my words straight anymore..... LOL 
I'm gonna take it easy today...
But I really do enjoy all the messages, 

I'm just all discombobulated  
Hoping for an uneventful day .... 

but you know I ALWAYS appreciate your comments and replies because I admire and trust u


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Wow! You are a braver woman than I would have been! We lived in Texas for many years and the only snakes I ever came across were copper heads, rattlesnakes and water moccasins. I don't want to know what kind they are if they are in my house, I don't want to poke them with a broom, I don't care if they can breathe when in a container. Did I say that you are my hero and a very, very brave woman?


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

katbrat said:


> Wow! You are a braver woman than I would have been! We lived in Texas for many years and the only snakes I ever came across were copper heads, rattlesnakes and water moccasins. I don't want to know what kind they are if they are in my house, I don't want to poke them with a broom, I don't care if they can breathe when in a container. Did I say that you are my hero and a very, very brave woman?



Oh thanks!!!!  I did feel kinda cool about myself afterwards... hehehehe  thinking of it charging at me and all ...
Like: "wow. Did I really just do that?"  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Hey what do u guys think about this?!

I found some perfectly round holes on the ground in the backyard!! 

Could it be snakes making those holes? I heard they do eat worms..


































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

Lou-the odds are that the holes were not made by snakes. Very few species burrow. That being said, they do go down holes made by other critters and they eat them


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

AleKaiRowdie said:


> Lou-the odds are that the holes were not made by snakes. Very few species burrow. That being said, they do go down holes made by other critters and they eat them



Cool, thanks for responding!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Here in Texas, you can get all sorts of cool critters in your house. lol

I refuse to do doggie doors becasuse of that. A friend of mine has a cat door and had a raccoon come visit several times. I HATE raccoons! 

I have found young rat snakes in my house, too. Ummm, let's see, I know someone with a silver fox that hangs out in their backyard (soooo pretty!) and one person that had a bat get in, and several squirrels, I had a opossum sneak in and mom has an armadillo living in her backyard. I had one (armadillo) living in my front yard years ago (don't want those around). I know I have a skunk that visits, I can always smell when s/he has been stealing my chickens' eggs - rotten beast. 
Parts of Texas has some issues with bobcats, Oh! and I get serenaded by coyotes regularly. 

Welcome to Texas, where the wild critters play.


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

I haven't been on in a while. First day back and this thread gave me all the drama I can handle. Fear, adrenaline, bravery, amazement, relief and pride that we can do this if necessary. Lou I am like you...not afraid of snakes normally but when I seen that pic my heart flipped! 

Up here in the cold north we complain this winter will not end (just climbing out of the worst snow/ice storms this season ). We love to imagine living in a warmer climate like yours-------

BUT then Im jolted back to reality. I don't think I could live there! Snakes, gators, x-large spiders etc...And oh my gosh 5" grasshoppers!!! I have to deal with the odd earwig and that causes anxiety. I seen a cockroach in the Bahamas. I had a hard time to sleep thinking one will be in my room. 

So you did very well. Very brave. Especially by my standards.


----------

